# cost of living in Sydney Australia for Indians



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

Dear all

I'm planning to migrate to Australia under subclass 189 as a professional civil engineer. 

Please let me know the following expenses for the family of 4. Me my wife and 2 kids 6 years and 4 year respectively. 
1. Rent for 1 BHK house in good Indian locality
2. Utility bills ( water, Ele, gas etc )
3. Transport
4. Mobile service 
5. Internet
6. Food for vegetarian family of 4. 
Regards
Sulabh


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Response inline



Sulabh Prajapati said:


> Dear all
> 
> I'm planning to migrate to Australia under subclass 189 as a professional civil engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

indianinact said:


> Response inline


Thanks a lot for the quick response

I would summarize

Rent 400 x 4 = 1600
Transport 100 x 1 = 100
Mobile 80 x 1 = 80
Internet 50 x 1 = 50
Food 100 x 4 = 400
Utility (assumed) 170 x 1 = 170
______________________________
Total = 2400

Say $ 2500 should be fine for 1 month expense correct..??

Regards


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

4 w = 28d 

Rent is normally calculated as

(Weekly x 52 ) / 12 

Which is more than weekly x 4 x 12


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Honestly it depends .
There are some cost of living calculators online for Sydney . the numbers are based on inputs from the community .

I love in Canberra and spend about 2700 - 3000 including car insurance , fuel , eating out and incidental expenses 

If you are conscious for first few months expenses you can manage in 2500 or so 


Also note there is 4 w rent bond when renting


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

What benefit will I get as a permanent resident from central link?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Most benefits have 2 years waiting for most benefits

You do get access to Medicare and even baby bonus

Check centerlink site and look for new migrants / arrivals 

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/subjects/support-for-new-arrivals-to-australia


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

What is baby bonus? Will I get child benefit payment? What about the schooling?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> What is baby bonus? Will I get child benefit payment? What about the schooling?



Baby bonus is Money paid on birth of a child


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> What benefit will I get as a permanent resident from central link?


Why are you asking this question? If you can get residency then you should get a job and start paying into the country rather than trying to work out how much you can get from it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Totally agree. the first thought of too many is what can i can for free from the tax payers! 

Oh and baby bonus will be no more shortly. 

Centrelink payments have a 2 year waiting time before you can claim as a migrant. Except disability and old age pensions which have a 10 year wIting period.


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

My dear friend. I wanted to plan my initial budget. How much money should I bring with me for my expenses for six month if I don't get any job for this period. Hope its Clear to you.


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> My dear friend. I wanted to plan my initial budget. How much money should I bring with me for my expenses for six month if I don't get any job for this period. Hope its Clear to you.


It is clear, however asking what can I get from the government is completely the wrong question! Taking from the state should not be done lightly, and should definitely not be part of a persons immigration plan!

The help the state provides is for those people either in a difficult place in their lives or for someone who has been stricken with illness. There are obviously a few exceptions to this but I think most countries would do much better if citizens and potential citizens remembered this simple fact.


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

My dear friend. Again you are misunderstanding and taking is very emotional. I do agree with you that government benefits to help this who are in very much need of it. 
I asked this to calculate how much currency should I exchange to carry Australian Dollars to cater by six month s expenses. And should not loose in exchange rate by exchanging more than required money. So chill and don't take it other way.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> My dear friend. I wanted to plan my initial budget. How much money should I bring with me for my expenses for six month if I don't get any job for this period. Hope its Clear to you.


Honestly you must have a plan a and plan b and plan c and so on 

Plan A finding a job you would like . define how much time do you give yourself to pursue it. 

Plan B see what sort of work related compromises are you willing to make and how will you go back to plan A 

Plan C what if your plan A and B don't materialize.

Depending on government payments is not going to help you.

In terms of money define how much money are you going to bring along ...

Put aside an emergency fund that you will not access unless it's very very important like medical emergency etc 

Then you must have enough money + 20% buffer to sustain through plan A time.

Then buffer to sustain enough till you implement Plan B 



And finally emergency fund for plan C 

I know this is easier said than done but some tips...

I had a job when I came to Australia so I may not be best person to advise


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

You should have as much as you have. Why woud you not simply bring all that you have!


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

_shel said:


> You should have as much as you have. Why woud you not simply bring all that you have!


I really do think the immigration policy needs to change. If you can't support yourself and need government assistance within the first 4 years your visa should be revoked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

In some (most) cases yes I'd agree. But there are many other siuations where migrants need support to enable them to achieve the governments aim. Such as childcare and relationship break ups


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

My dear friends.For your kind information, am a civil engineer with more than 11 years of experience in my field. Since last 5 years I have been working in Middle East. I am working in as Manager Estimation so I know what is risk management. So don't try to teach me plan ABC. 
All this immigration policies are for the development of country so government is not doing any mercy by giving grant. Also what ever benefits government is giving are some or other way being collected from residents only by tax. Of course I am not contributing to that at present. But sooner or later I also would pay tax. 

As you rightly said you are not the right person to discuss as you were having job when you came to Australia and you had not to plan any budgets. 

This expat forum is to help the people and not to take forum to the heated discuss. 

So try to be helpful and if can't atleast stop pin pointing.


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulabh,

Why do you want to come to Australia?


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow that's a good question now. To be honest I have earned enough money being in Middle East for more than 5 years. I have 2 daughters 7 years and other 4 years. 
My moto of migrating to Australia is future of My daughters. There is no good education system here in Middle East.


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> Wow that's a good question now. To be honest I have earned enough money being in Middle East for more than 5 years. I have 2 daughters 7 years and other 4 years.
> My moto of migrating to Australia is future of My daughters. There is no good education system here in Middle East.


Then you understand why most of us have emigrated here. We want a better life and a better start for our children. We also want our children to have a better education and with more people coming hoping that the government will pay for things the quality of our children's education will suffer. The money doesn't come for free, it is taken from someone else.

If you have earned good money then bring it all with you, or at least have it available to be transferred at short notice if you need it. I have never taken money directly from the state and have always paid my taxes in every country I have lived. If the system is taken advantage of it is the people that suffer.

I am not trying to preach to you, but to often on this site people ask about benefits, you should be great full that you have been granted a visa.

Come to this country, it is truly a wonderful place but be prepared to do your fair share. Integrate into I diverse culture and learn new things from other people who can also teach you things about yourself. Don't move to an "Indian area", if you want that live in India, find an area you love and make your home there. Become part of the community and help your neighbours.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I think some people here over-analyzed Sulabh's statement.
For sure he will not come to Australia with his family only to enjoy welfare provided by the government. I understood him that he is thinking of worst case scenario wherein jobs would be scarce and not easy to find knowing that fiscal year is ending and the upcoming national elections.

It's not easy living in a city more expensive than New York and bringing in family of four.


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks dear. I can understand your agony. I am not at all depending on government help. 

And yes that is what was my plan to keep money ready for transfer on need. My question was only to plan initial fund which you took in other way around. 

Any way Let's not carry it further. I am definitely going to contribute to the system for our own good. 

Thanks chill.


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati (Mar 7, 2013)

Dear Goran. Thanks dear for understanding me. That is what I ment but people took it other way around. 

Any way I how I cleared the miss understanding. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

How rude. It was you and nobody else that asked about centerlink payments. You think highly of yourself and rightly so if your employment has been as you say it has but not highly enough to ask people about welfare you could claim! 

Thread closed before someones back is rubbed up further.


----------

